# Sleepy Basil



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Took a video of a sleepy, content Basil, hanging out in my shirt.

She's such a mommy's girl. Algae prefers sleeping, undisturbed, in her high tower (aka the space pod, now replaced by their hammock), but Basil loves to sleep next to mommy <3






She's getting so big Dx I remember when she and Dawson both fit in the palm of my hand.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Is that really a girl? I can't believe how calm she is!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Awwwww


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

*Malarz:* Yes! My girls are actually VERY active. But during their down time, Algae will return to the cage to sleep in their hammock while Basil usually curls up and sleeps next to me.. To be fair, sometimes she likes to be petted, other times, she'll turn away. Algae, on the other hand, is NOT a fan of petting or holding or any of that sort of nonsense. She reminds me of a teenager -_-


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My girl Chai likes to take naps on us too, just like that. It is something to be cherished when a girl takes the time to stop being a maniac and share a tender moment with you.


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

awww so cute !


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

*Grotesque:* I totally agree with you. Though it may not happen as often as it does with males, it's equally precious and cherished. P.S. I LOVE that you named her Chai <3 <3


----------

